

Ask HN: How does Opera make money? Why isn't their browser not so popular? - justlearning

HN, Is anyone here from Opera?<p>My question is simple as in title: Does anyone know how Opera makes money?<p>Feature after feature, we see being ripped off from Opera browser into other browsers. Why isn't their browser eating into the market.<p>AFAIK, it's only the mini browser that does have a tiny bit share in the mobile market.<p>Anyone?
======
byoung2
I'm not sure if this is still the case, but Google used to pay them a big
royalty to be the default search engine. Opera also charges a licensing fee
for embedded versions such as DS lite and Windows Mobile versions of Opera
Mobile and Mini.

Edit: here's the real story, from the horse's mouth:
[http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/communication-
breakdown-1000003...](http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/communication-
breakdown-10000030/how-operas-business-model-works-10012796/)

And some backstory on the Google connection:
<http://gigaom.com/2005/09/21/google-made-opera-browser-free/>

